# Εγκαταστάσεις > Car Audio & Theater >  >  Radio cd Αυτοκινητου -στο σπιτι!

## gcreator

Παιδιά γεια σας και Χρόνια Πολλά!
Έχω ένα ραδιο-cd mp3 της blaupunkt απο αυτοκίνητο και θέλω να το δουλεύω στο σπίτι..

Μήπως θα μπορούσατε να μου πείτε με ποιόν τρόπο θα του δώσω 12V?

....Καμιά ιδέα για έτοιμο μετασχηματιστή ή τροφοδοτικό?

Ευχαριστώ!

Υ.Γ: Έχω ένα τροφοδοτικό από PC ,400W-κάνει?

----------


## Alezi

Κάνει, αρκεί να το τροποποιήσεις ώστε να δουλεύει εκτός PC.
Υπάρχει σχετικό θέμα στο forum.

----------


## radiotimes

Επειδη εχω φτιαξει πολλα τετοια και με κασσετα παλια και με CD και DVD σου προτεινω να βαλεις εξωτερικο απλο τροφοδοτικο του εμποριου 12ν και αμπερ αναλογα τα ηχεια που θα οδηγησεις συνηθως απο 3Α-5Α.

----------


## innova

To τροφοδοτικό θα πρέπει να είναι ειδικό για ήχο (με σταθεροποίηση κλπ) ή δεν παίζει ρόλο; 
(ρωτάω γιατί έβαλα ένα απλό για να δώσω ρεύμα 12V σε έναν προενισχυτή οικιακού Hi-Fi, και έβγαζε βόμβο, ο οποίος δεν έφυγε τελείως ακόμη και μετά την επέμβαση με προσθήκη σταθεροποίησης=πυκνωτών)

----------


## andrewsweet4

φιλε μου οι πυκνωτες απ'οσο γνωριζω δεν κανουν σταθεροποιηση αλλα εξομαλυνση.αφαιρουν βεβαια ενα μερος του βομβου που αναφερεις, αλλα για να αφαιρεσεις περισσοτερο βομβο θα πρεπει να τοποθετησεις παραλληλα με τους μεγαλους ηλεκτρολυτικους πυκνωτες του τροφοδοτικου σου και αλλους μικροτερους της ταξης των nF κτλ κτλ για την απορριψη και αλλων δυσαρεστων συχνωτητων που παραγει το τροφοδοτικο και εισερχονται στον προενισχυτη. οσο για το ραδιο σιντι αυτοκινητου που ειπες, δεν νομιζω να εχει προβλημα με το απλο τροφοδοτικο, γιατι νομιζω εχει καποια ενσωματωμενα κυκλωματα για την απορριψη του βομβου, μιας που η ταση που του παρεχει το αυτοκινητο, καθε αλλο παρα σταθερη και ''καθαρη'' ειναι! παρε ενα απλο τροφοδοτικο στα αμπερ που χρειαζεσαι και θα εισαι οκ νομιζω. το εχω δοκιμασει κ εγω σε 2 ραδιοκασετωφωνα αυτοκινητου και ειμαι οκ!

----------


## dal_kos

Αυτό που θες να κάνεις το έχω κάνει και λειτουργεί εδώ και 4 χρόνια. Χρησιμοποίησα ένα τροφοδοτικό από Η/Υ μούφα τελείως το οποίο πρέπει να είναι καμιά 300άρα βατ το πολύ. Συνδέεις από το 20άρι βύσμα το πράσινο καλώδιο με οποιοδήποτε μαύρο ώστε να ενεργοποιηθεί το τροφοδοτικό εκτός Η/Υ. Εγώ έκοψα και δύο κομμάτια μικρά 8άρας μελαμίνης λευκής σαν "ποδαράκια" πάνω στα οποία βίδωσα το CD αυτοκινήτου, και απο κάτω είναι το τροφοδοτικό. Πρόβλημα στον ήχο δεν είχα κανένα και απέδιδε αρκετά καλό μπάσο χωρίς ιδιαίτερη παραμόρφωση. Να ξέρεις πως αν θέλεις να κρατάει μνήμη το ράδιο CD αυτοκινήτου, θα πρέπει να τροφοδοτείς συνέχεια με 12v το ράδιο CD από το καλωδιάκι backup[μπλε ήταν αν θυμάμαι καλά, στη φύσα].
Αυτά. Ελπίζω να βοήθησα  :Smile:

----------


## gcreator

Καταρχήν παιδιά Καλή Χρονιά να έχετε με υγεία πάνω απ όλα!
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σας!-Το δοκίμασα μόλις και δουλεύει κανονικά με τροφοδοτικό από υπολογιστή.
Ο ήχος δεν έχει καμία παραμόρφωση βέβαια ίσως ευθύνονται τα crossover (τα ηχεία είναι διαιρούμενα).

----------


## gcreator

Και κατι άλλο να ρωτήσω:
Έχω ένα ραδιο-cd αυτοκινήτου και θέλω να το βάλω στο φορτηγό του πατέρα μου-γίνεται?-ρωτάω γιατί όσο ξέρω  στα φορτηγα τα ηλεκτρικά του δουλεύουν με 24 volt.....

----------


## gep58

Θα πρέπει να προμηθευτείς ένα μετατροπέα DC/DC απο 24V σε 12V (13.8V) και για ρεύμα απο 10Α και άνω αν υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη απαίτηση όπως πχ. ένα RIDUTTORE Mod. R10 της Zetagi.
Αυτό θα το τοποθετήσεις σε ασφαλές σημείο, λόγω της θερμοκρασίας που αναπτύσσει, στην καμπίνα του φορτηγού και από την έξοδό του θα τροφοδοτήσεις το ηχοσύστημα.

gep58

----------


## matador3276

> Αυτό που θες να κάνεις το έχω κάνει και λειτουργεί εδώ και 4 χρόνια. Χρησιμοποίησα ένα τροφοδοτικό από Η/Υ μούφα τελείως το οποίο πρέπει να είναι καμιά 300άρα βατ το πολύ. Συνδέεις από το 20άρι βύσμα το πράσινο καλώδιο με οποιοδήποτε μαύρο ώστε να ενεργοποιηθεί το τροφοδοτικό εκτός Η/Υ. Εγώ έκοψα και δύο κομμάτια μικρά 8άρας μελαμίνης λευκής σαν "ποδαράκια" πάνω στα οποία βίδωσα το CD αυτοκινήτου, και απο κάτω είναι το τροφοδοτικό. Πρόβλημα στον ήχο δεν είχα κανένα και απέδιδε αρκετά καλό μπάσο χωρίς ιδιαίτερη παραμόρφωση. Να ξέρεις πως αν θέλεις να κρατάει μνήμη το ράδιο CD αυτοκινήτου, θα πρέπει να τροφοδοτείς συνέχεια με 12v το ράδιο CD από το καλωδιάκι backup[μπλε ήταν αν θυμάμαι καλά, στη φύσα].
> Αυτά. Ελπίζω να βοήθησα



Θελω να κανω και εγω αυτη την συνδεση ραδιο cd με τροδοδοτικο, αλλα εχω μια απορια. Διαβασα οτι πρεπει να βρω το θετικο + καλωδιο του ραδιοφωνου και αυτο συνηθως ειναι κοκκινο. Ομως το δικο μου εχει το + σε ενα κιτρινο καλωδιο και το κοκκινο εχει ταμπελακι ACC. Ποιο απο τα 2 πρεπει να συνδεσω στο κιτρινο του τροφοδοτικου;

----------


## dal_kos

*Ξεκαθαρίζω πως δεν είμαι ειδήμων, οπότε ό,τι λέω το εφαρμόζετε με δική σας ευθύνη.*
Τα radio-CD αυτοκινήτου αρκετές φορές ανάβουν όταν έχεις το κλειδί στη θέση ACC. Οπότε πιθανόν το κόκκινο να είναι για αυτή τη δουλειά. Δηλαδή για να ανάβει το ραδιόφωνο όταν ανάβεις τη μηχανή του αυτοκινήτου. Δες το διάγραμμα συνδέσεων που υπάρχει πάνω στο Radio-CD. Ίσως σε βοηθήσει. Εγώ θα συνέδεα το Ραδιο με το κίτρινο και αν δε δουλευε θα έβαζα και το κόκκινο.
Φιλικά,
Κώστας

----------


## JOUN

Κατα 99% το κιτρινο θελει συνεχεια ταση γιατι ειναι για τις μνημες.Το κοκκινο συνδεεται καπου που εχει ταση με το γυρισμα του κλειδιου ωστε μολις αναβεις την μηχανη να αναβει το CD και μολις την σβηνεις να σβηνει.
Τωρα για τι σπιτι καλο θα ειναι να εχει συνεχεια ταση το τροφοδοτικο και να συνδεθουν και τα δυο καλωδια μαζι.Ετσι κραταει τις μνημες και ανοιγοκλεινει απο το ΟΝ-ΟFF του CD.
ΕDIT:Τωρα μολις βρηκα και αυτο

----------


## jimaras1979

Ακριβως οπως τα αναφερεις ειναι φιλε Σταυρο

----------


## JOUN

Ονομα:Γιώργος
Περιοχή:Σταυρός
 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## mitsakostsi

> Παιδιά γεια σας και Χρόνια Πολλά!
> Έχω ένα ραδιο-cd mp3 της blaupunkt απο αυτοκίνητο και θέλω να το δουλεύω στο σπίτι..
> 
> Μήπως θα μπορούσατε να μου πείτε με ποιόν τρόπο θα του δώσω 12V?
> 
> ....Καμιά ιδέα για έτοιμο μετασχηματιστή ή τροφοδοτικό?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ!
> 
> Υ.Γ: Έχω ένα τροφοδοτικό από PC ,400W-κάνει?



φιλε μου γιωργο και εγω το εχω κανει αυτο.
δηλαδη πηρα ενα παλιο τροφοδοτηκο απο ενα παλιο pc το ανοιξα το κουτι ποθ ειχε και του εβαλα σε ενα ξυλινο κουτι που εφτιαξα και βγαζει μπροστα και πισω τοισ τροφοδοσιες δηλαδη 1.3v 1A 1.3V 12A 5.5V 1A 5V 12A 12V 1A 12V 12A το τρφοδοτικο ειναι 200w και εχω συνδεσει ραδιο cd,uhf,cb,equalizer
δεν ξερω αν σε βοηθεισα?

----------

